# New red/white fancy



## RCJayhawk (Mar 10, 2011)

I just got a very nice deal on a 7 inch fancy goldfish with a huge afro head. Its a female who is 20 months old. She was $40 plus $60 for the shipping and is being sold from the breeder itself who lives in hawaii.

Here is the link to the site:Oranda Goldfish from Rain Garden

here are some pics:


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice,


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## RCJayhawk (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks. its actually a male. Steve confirmed it. his name is A.J., named after a very good friend of mine who passed away a few years ago. he is doing well on his first day.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

Very beautiful Oranda. I have looked at that site alot, they offer alot of beautiful goldies!


----------

